# Flirt pole training question



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Ok, I got the pole out again and first let me say this whole thing is new to me. Ok so my problem is when its time to stop and I walk away he keeps jumping at me to try and get the rag. He knows leave it but he is so in the prey drive he does not listen.

What do you suggest I do as far as training to keep him under control when we are done. Maybe I need to start from scratch? I have no idea!


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

vat said:


> Ok, I got the pole out again and first let me say this whole thing is new to me. Ok so my problem is when its time to stop and I walk away he keeps jumping at me to try and get the rag. He knows leave it but he is so in the prey drive he does not listen.
> 
> What do you suggest I do as far as training to keep him under control when we are done. Maybe I need to start from scratch? I have no idea!


hum, I would ignore him when he does this so hopefully he'll get the hint that him jumping at the toy will not get you to throw it for him. hopefully some one else will chime in. good luck


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

In my opinion, flirt poles are for puppies, not adult or adult sized dogs. I'd rather interact with a larger dog with a two handled tug or a ball on a string.
If this is a pup, I would just take the rage and ball it up in my hand so the pup can't get it. If pup tries to bite my hand then I'd verbally correct or use my knee to push him out of the way.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I agree with Jane. I use them on puppies (younger than say 6 months) and keep it low, not a lot of jumping and leaping. On adults I can't even think of how it would work! My dogs are so fast, plus add the size and strength, there's no way I could get it to work right. If I want to get my dogs into a prey drive frenzy, I find putting on a sturdy harness and back tying them to a tree is better. I have way more control and the dog is not leaping and turning in the air.

When it's time to put the toy away, I cradle it to my chest. Yeah sometimes the puppy will bounce and bark but hey that is the POINT of using the flirt pole. Don't get it out if you don't want the dog to go nuts in prey drive. I just kind of body block the dog until I have it put away. If it really is an issue, why not back tie the dog in conjunction with the flirt pole? Then when you put it away the dog cannot follow and jump. You can even tease the dog, like drag it along the ground and have it do some wiggles and flips as you put it away. Keep the dog wanting more...


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Hmmm, good point Jane, he is 18 months. I guess its time to toy shop, I am looking for some other game other than throwing the chuckit.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Go to 24" K9 Tugs: Police K9, Military K9 and Schutzhund Working Dog Equipment and get a synthetic two handle tug and a couple balls on string(medium) not to bad price-wise and quality is good. They also have $5 t-shirts!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> Go to 24" K9 Tugs: Police K9, Military K9 and Schutzhund Working Dog Equipment and get a synthetic two handle tug and a couple balls on string(medium) not to bad price-wise and quality is good. They also have $5 t-shirts!


Cool, thanks!


----------

